

Atheists Supply Less Than 1% of Prison Pop'n. Christians 75% - jkuria
http://current.com/community/92831935_atheists-supply-less-than-1-of-prison-populations-while-christians-make-up-75.htm

======
teyc
I wouldn't judge this on its face value. There are people who realize they
need help, e.g. anger management, been abused etc, and they probably turn to
Christianity because there is no one else to turn to.

------
chad_oliver
The article mentioned some interesting data points, but it doesn't do anything
more than that. Correlation does not imply causation, and all that. For
example, what is their definition of 'religious'? What other demographic
differences could explain this?

I'm not saying that the conclusion is necessarily wrong, but I think that a
bit more scientific rigor would be useful.

------
kleiba
What's the distribution in the whole population?

